# 9/11...Is it too soon?



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

The following trailer has been getting many complaints. Do you think it is too soon for such a movie?


CLICK HERE


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I hate to sound harsh but - Who Cares? - People need to get on with their lives and to many people nitpick over anything and everything they find. Some will say it will never be long enough before they can do somthing like that, others say if it is to soon they should not have flooded the news with it back when it happened. 
The media shoves it in our face when it happens and then gives yearly "anniversary" updates until someone decides to make money off it by making a movie or book out of it. 
I do understand the feelings of those that lost loved ones during that time. But for television shows to not air movies that show the towers even in passing shots I thought was a bit extreme. It was almost like trying to ignore or erase the fact that it happened. 
I have lost friends and loved ones in various accidents but I dont stop driving on those roads. Nor would I expect the media to not show the Rockford files show because the name of the show implies it came from the city that I now live in. (There is no relation between the show and the city ROCKFORD where I live.)
People today have become whimps emotionally and think that everyone owes them everything. We have people literally sueing over spilt coffie and being found deserving of huge awards shows the lack of common sense even dips into the fabric of society so far as to find a entire jury that agrees with them. 

It has become time for people to take the blame for their own failures, mistakes and accidents and stop pointing fingers. 

Sorry for the rant I went a little beyond your question.

I say show it - I have cable and over 100 other stations I can watch if I want. Even without cable you typically have 3 or 4 other stations to help fry your brain.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Fish Doc, I couldnt agree more!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

FIsh_Doc good to see you again (sorry for interupting the thread)


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Here Here....Give Fish_doc a hand! 

Not only do I totally agree with you, but so do just about everone I know! 

Now after giving you a nice round of applause...take your bow and have a Great Day!! 

Kathy


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea, im tired of political correctness, im tired of people tip toeing around subjects because they are afraid to insult someone. well before i go nuts, basically what fish doc said... lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I agree with level and fish_doc.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

i agree with baby kind of. I do think that we should not dwell on it forever and that people shouldnt just forget about it, but not dwell on it all the time. However, it's hard to tell people that lost someone very close to them to just "get over it"...they had a loved one die unjustly and that's probably one of the hardest things someone can go through.
I'm not against the movie, i just dont exactly understand why they are making it. I guess it could be a good movie for entertainment purposes (not saying 9/11 was entertaining, lol. but we've made movies for things along the lines of this. war movies are kind of along the same lines.). I guess it could be a good movie and all, but it really is kind of pointless. all it is going to do is carry out the 9/11 tragedy further and im sure it will put a rise in a lot of people and cause conflict.
I'm not saying the movie is a bad idea to me personally, but i think as a country as a whole, it might not be the smartest thing because of those people who are not over it and will make a big deal out of it.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

People need to realize the only reason 9/11, today, is still one of the biggest tradgedies in a while is because we cannot get past it. OK, I get all those people died, but we don't need to be dwelling over it every second of our lives. Lets have our moment of silence on the anniversary, let us honor the people who passed, but not let it consume our lives. The people who died in the towers, etc. wouldn't want us torturing ourselves with they're last few moments. Grieve and honor, but eventually we must get back up. If we're going to let this hang over our heads forever we aren't going to get anywhere.

I'm sorry but I do feel bad about what happened, and I do participate in the moment of silence, but I don't go crazy over it. The terrorists actions weren't to kill a couple thousand people, heck they could of done that easier and a lot more in numbers..it was to lessen our spirits. By dwelling over all of this we let them win.

So pick up, grieve a little, but like said, get over it. We can feel sorrow now and then, but sometimes it gets to the point of being almost childish of the way people act about this subject.

Sorry if that's a little biased or whatever but I'm kind of feeling depressed right now and just had to let out my feelings....


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Just a couple of notes...
The families of the passengers of flight 93 were involved in the making of this film.
10% of the proceeds from this film go toward a memorial (I know...only 10%)

I realize that many people are tired of hearing about 9/11 and do not want to "dwell" on it, however, do you remember how you felt watching this terrible event happen on live TV? Is that why people want to "forget"? Do they not want to relive the pain? That is a big part of what is wrong today...people want to "move on." It is when people forget and try to get back to their lives as they were before that something like this happens again. We are spoiled. We have lived in a country where we did not have to worry about terrorism but all that has changed. I think that forgetting is the most dangerous thing we can do. Are people going to profit from this movie? Sure. That is what we do isn't it? Profit from anything we can? But I think this movie has the opportunity to make us remember what kind of world we now live in.



> People today have become whimps emotionally and think that everyone owes them everything.


AMEN! People need to stop whining and start taking responsibilty. I'll stop now before I pull out my soapbox and really get going!


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

As a result of 9-11 my life was changed drastically, and the life of my family was changed drastically. We can not get over it, but we have also come to terms with what happened and i think we are dealing with it very well.
We still ive in a county that gives you an option and a freedom to choose.

I would never want to stop a movie from being made or from being viewed.

9/11 was a horrible experience BUt it should also be a learning experience.
Show the movie, if you want to watch it, watch it, if you don't want to watch it don't its that simple.......

Out of everything people wrote it takes a 14 yr old to really hit the nail on the head.......hmmmmm maybe the future doesn't look so bad after all


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Getting over it and forgetting it are two different things. You can still have the memories of the person or event without having it control your life. I think that is where many people get hung up on the phrase "get over it". 

Although you can make changes I feel you shouldn't take every cent, hour, or resource - preparing or making changes to try and keep it from happening again. If you are living in fear of the past you have no future. 

Last friday I was at the airport and saw a 80+ year old lady being given the "airport shakdown" - Being pulled aside, wanded for metals, puffed for explosives, all her meds being examined. I thought it was funny but at the same time there were alot of others wandering through the gate that looked much more suspicus to me than her. But because of being accused of profiling people, airports have gone to random checks at a high rate and volume costing time, resources, and money. Personally I wouldnt mind being checked every trip I take if they would profile people. It would bring the costs down and actually speed the process. 
You hear stories all the time of babies being checked because their name is on the "list". If all the resources wernt being wasted on random checks they could hire people smart enough to realize someone in dipers probably will not hijack a plane.

Have you heard the old saying? - Is the glass half empty or half full to indicate that a particular situation could be a cause for optimism (half full) or pessimism (half empty), I guess looking at that Im neither - I label myself as a realist. I look at the glass and say it dosent matter if its half full or half empty Im not going to drink it because it has someones backwash in it. 

Everyone is so busy arguing about how full or empty the glass is they dont look into the glass to see what is really there and then move on. They get hung up on what the media makes out as the big issue and wont "get over it"

If people wernt so easily led around by the media you wouldn't have more people voting for the next american idol than you do for the next president of the united states.


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm with fish_doc couldn't care less.


----------



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

It will always be too soon. I lived about 60 miles from Ground 0 at the time. I lost a family member and a friend that day. 
What has been most hurtful in other places, I've seen a lot of white-trash red-necks say it couldn't have happened to a better place. I know people said they couldn't help but laugh to see "Yankees" falling from the Towers. These same ass clowns think we are in Iraq because of 9-11, yet lack the balls to enlist. I'm too old to enlist, but I have *two* liberal Yankees relatives fighting in Iraq at this moment.
For this I pray, ever day, without exception, that the next 9-11 hits a NASCAR event or some other red-neck jamboree, for it will be my turn to laugh at all of those hateful people. 
America is a sick place. I am sorry that I now have the same sickness in my heart and hate those who hate me just as strongly, simply because of where I am from.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

if anything its too late. wouldidnt really matter anymore its like a kid buying a xbox and bragging well yeah he can brag but 3 years l8ter when everyone has a xbox 5 or somthing he cant really brag cause then he will seem like a idiot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

I agree with Alfa. It seems a little too late. If anything they should have made it years ago.

-Tessa.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

considering that all the families of the passengers on flight 93 approved the movie, i don't see any problem with it. the trailer wouldn't load for me, but i saw it on TV once.

i think we need to be reminded of what happened, what those people sacrificed their lives for. i think we've forgotten too easily, fallen back into complacency, and i think its really sad that we would take the lives of those on flight 93 so for granted.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

hhmmmmm... such a deep thread for a fish forum BUT I must comment after some of the post I read. 

Complacency ... that's what led to 9-11 no matter how you slice it. 

That’s just a symptom of the sickness that some one hit on of the over all lazy mentality and physicality that rules most of today’s Americans. Looking for the easy buck, be it through suing so some greedy lawyer can get his 40% or half @$$ working a job just enough to get by. 

Thecatdidit -- if you let it eat at you, you become what you despise so greatly. It will harden you and eat at your own happiness and well being. Know they are ignorant then get rid of the "ant " and just ignor them. I feel for your loss. I was @ work in SC when our base went on lock down I watched the plane hit the first then I was watching the news when the first tower fell and packing my bags by the time the 2nd fell. It stabbed at the very soul of my existence. How dare they come to MY COUNTRY and carry out such a heinous act. Now almost 5 years later, I still feel as patriotic as I did the day I took my oat of enlistment back in 1991 ... the same as I felt in 2001. but to see the change in everyday America from pre 9-11, to months after, to now really tears at me inside. Miles and miles of neighborhoods were lined with anything patriotic. Even in the ******* "ass clown", as you so delicately put it, neighborhoods the Dale Earnheart and rebel flags were replaced with OLD GLORY it was an AWESOME sight to behold. I challenge you to go through your neighborhoods and find a hand full now. 

I'm sorry to ramble on so but there are a few things that I WILL get spun up about as a few members have found and this GREAT country is one of them. If folks would remember what it has taken to get where we are today to gain our independence from England ... to keep our freedoms come together even after a violent split of ideas that pit families against each other ... Normandy ... Pearl ... Nam Iraq (part 1 and 2) and everything in between 

just the other day I was walking though the mall in this small town near mid-America and looking around had to ask myself ... what the heck are people thinking these days. Kids screaming at their parents, EVERY 13+ year old kid in the mall had a cell phone to their ear just about. people don’t move as they pass through one another ... bumping shoulders and then look mean at each other because they expected the other to move ?!?!? 

as far as you hoping they hit nascar ... buddy I hope they NEVER hit anything in this WORLD again ... much less anything on US soil. there's a lot of ass jockeys I'd like to see get theirs but NEVER, I mean never would I ever hope those brainwashed freaks come up with some hair brained scheme involving anything in the US!

Remember who we are... 

Better yet remember who we were


----------

